# Computer question



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm looking at a Kingston Data Traveler 2 GB USB Drive. What I want to know is am I correct in their usage? They are for storing info and using it between computers correct? Sort of like a disk but, more storage and smaller package, right?


----------



## Thewife (Dec 1, 2008)

That's my understanding!
The boy uses a little usb thingy to save all my data, and sometimes uses it to transfer stuff from my computer to his, or visa versa!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you. I thought that's what they are but, I've never had much less used one.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 1, 2008)

I have never really used one myself!
I just tell the boy I have some info I need saving! He plugs it in, hits some keys and tells me to go buy my own, because I'm filling his up!

He says should get some other do hicky to save all my pictures, I guess I have a lot of them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I save my pics to disk and then put them into the safe. I have alot of disks!

I've been saving points in the PepsiStuff at Amazon and can get the 2 GB for 75 points. I think I will order it!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Dec 1, 2008)

USB drives ( Also called thumb drives)  are relatively cheap these days. We use them all the time to bring files from one computer to another. 
One tip:  Don't just pull it out of the USB port.  On the far lower right  screen icons-- where your clock is, hover over them until you see the one that says REMOVE HARDWARE SAFELY
CLick on it and click on the STOP and then remove the drive.  This makes sure that the computer finished transferring the files you wanted and didn't stop in the middle of things when you just pull it out.

Every computer should have a geek attached to it somewhere


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 2, 2008)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> One tip:  Don't just pull it out of the USB port.  On the far lower right  screen icons-- where your clock is, hover over them until you see the one that says REMOVE HARDWARE SAFELY
> CLick on it and click on the STOP and then remove the drive.  This makes sure that the computer finished transferring the files you wanted and didn't stop in the middle of things when you just pull it out.


I knew about this. If you don't you can also damage whatever it is you have plugged into the computer.--MP3 players, cameras, USB drives, etc.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 2, 2008)

> Every computer should have a geek attached to it somewhere


That should be a law!

The boy told me, until I clean out my picture files, he's not going to pick up the discky thingys I need or teach me how to save my pictures onto them! My favorite Geek moved to Texas, my computer misses him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 2, 2008)

I usually do pretty well and when I need a geek I call my brother or BIL but, both were unavailable last night and I wanted to get the USB Drive ordered. Geeks should always be available!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 2, 2008)

i dont have a geek for my pc.but i do have a knotthead that works on mine an he is pretty good.but i do change out pcs every 7 or so years.


----------

